# Anyone dog allergic to milk



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I was wondering if my dog is not the only one allergic to milk and if they feed they dog yogurt once in awhile.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Dogs aren't supposed to have human milk it get them sick...they sell catsip for pets though...i let mine have some and they,love it. The only yogurt they should be having is organic plain yogurt anythin else had too many preservatives and junk. Yogurt should only be a small treat not to the amount of what we eat for snacks.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

pigeonsheep said:


> Dogs aren't supposed to have human milk it get them sick...they sell catsip for pets though...i let mine have some and they,love it. The only yogurt they should be having is organic plain yogurt anythin else had too many preservatives and junk. Yogurt should only be a small treat not to the amount of what we eat for snacks.


yes plain yogurt i don't think my dogs could have the catsip lol since its not milk intolerance it milk allergy.one of my dogs cannot even have dogsure since it has whey and is also allergic too.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My dogs love a taste of milk! They don't get alot, but do have it every day.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Is It OK to Give a Dog Milk or Dairy Products?


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

My chis are fine with milk but I used to have a rottweiler who was extremely ill if she even had the tiniest bit of milk or dairy. If an animal is allergic to something I wouldnt feed anything like that, just incase - no need for the dog to have something that would cause more harm than good!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

During stomach upsets, I feed soy yogurt with cultures.

I've given my dogs a small sip of milk or a bite of ice cream before and they were fine, but its not something I'd give a lot of.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

none of my chis have neither tolerate or are allergic to milk Pearl i know she is allergic cause i had an allergy test run and it showed her being allergic to milk as well as whey.


----------

